# Leftover Green Chili Bread ideas?



## Chef Munky (May 19, 2014)

I made a few loaves of it yesterday. Just to see if my idea would work. Revamped a bread recipe to suit what I was looking for.
Unfortunately I had also made a large dinner to accompany it.Woke up thinking it would all be gone 1 loaf is still here. 

It turned out perfectly.Everybody loved it. I've always like the Costco Jalapeno & Cheese bread but always thought it lacked on the side of heat. I fixed that.

These loaves, the heat slowly catches up with you.That was nice.
The big question now is what to do with it for snacks or otherwise?

All I can think of is Bruchetta's, Panninni's.
Doubt PB&J would be a good idea.

Any other ideas?

Thank you
Munky.


----------



## Zhizara (May 19, 2014)

I'd slice and freeze it and use in a taco/chili flavored meatloaf, as well as another dinner where it would complement.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 19, 2014)

Meatloaf sounds good.

Maybe a Mexican style dressing/stuffing for peppers like poblanos, along with some chorizo and cheese, like chiles rellenos.

Made into breadcrumbs, toast, and use as a topping for chili or casseroles.

Grilled queso sammies.

It sounds good enough to just freeze whole and use it later.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 19, 2014)

Cut it into fingers, toast and use for dippers in queso fundido or another Mexican-flavored fondue. 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Whiskadoodle (May 19, 2014)

I'm in the mood for Gazpacho tho it's too early in the season to consider.  Would be good served together.    Make onion soup using chix broth.  Make toast croutons and baked cheese on top.  

Serve for breakfast toast.  That'll wake you up and put a spark in your step.


----------



## Kayelle (May 19, 2014)

Wow, these are all outstanding ideas! Whiska mentioned croutons. I think they'd be great on top of green salads too.


----------



## Mad Cook (May 19, 2014)

Whiskadoodle said:


> I'm in the mood for Gazpacho tho it's too early in the season to consider.  Would be good served together.    Make onion soup using chix broth.  Make toast croutons and baked cheese on top.
> 
> Serve for breakfast toast.  That'll wake you up and put a spark in your step.


With scrambled eggs.


----------



## Chef Munky (May 19, 2014)

Lol, funny you guys mentioned toast. Great ideas here. Thank you.

I was making the Boss man's breakfast when I posted.

Had some bacon going at the time.So I took a few slices cut thick enough to get them out of the toaster.Toasted them lightly.Topped one of them with scrambled eggs,bacon bits and cheddar cheese.The other with just eggs and bacon. Packed a small jar of mesquite honey.Should my Hunny Bear decide to toss everything off of it. Have it plain.

I'll know soon enough if it was a good idea.He did mention how good the bread alone was.That's a start anyways.

As Whisk said I'm sure that woke him up and put a spark in his step.He's probably runnin'!

"Ruuuuunnnnn Mrrrrr. Munnnnkyyyy.Runnnnnn!"


Munky.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 20, 2014)

Savory french toast or bread pudding!


----------



## CWS4322 (May 20, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> Savory french toast or bread pudding!


My thoughts exactly. Or, use in a Mexican-inspired bread salad (Mexican Panzanella Salad Cornbread Salad) Recipe - Food.com).


----------

